# Where to Buy Bromeliads



## shehasmoxy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello,

Where does everyone here buy their bromeliad plants? I've been to a reptile expo and plant show before to pick up bromeliads..but how does one find some locally? Ive called plant nurseries in my area and they don't carry species that I am interested in. Ive found a few sites online, but don't know how reputable they are. I live in New England so the only online retailer Ive ordered from before is black jungle. Ive looked at New England Herpetoculture. What are people's experiences and where do you recommend if you have to order online?

On a side note, does anyone here have Neoregelia "night june." and know who might have this one on a regular basis?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Www.tropicalantz.com makes brom buying easy!
Other vendors have nice plants too, give them all a perusal and see who has what you want


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Check the vender section. Ive had good luck and gotten nice deals from tropical-plantz. All the plant sponsors are great.

Damn frogparty your fast.. LOL


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Start here, scroll to the bottom...20 plus pages of Neos

Tropiflora Online Shopping - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Neherp has june night sometimes


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I really like all of the broms that I have gotten from Tropicalplantz, I usually get the growers choice and describe what I am using it for and they will send something very compatible and mature.

Tropiflora is cheap as heck but they tend to be younger plants, which is fine if you don't mind letting them grow in a little.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Tropiflora has been hit or miss for me. Generally good on offsets/pups for the price, but sometimes the larger plants are disappointing and since they come rooted you have to deal with removing the pot and soil. Their variety is huge and I have gotten some great broms from them, often with pups. Really can't beat the prices on offsets if you're willing to give them a while to grow. If you order from them, be sure to pay attention to sizes. They have many broms that grow FAR too too large for vivs or are not at all suitable.

I have been very happy with the bromeliads I've ordered from Jason and Tropicalplantz. I recently went with a growers choice assortment and was very impressed with the variety, size, and quality. Jason seems to really consider what you're asking for/need for your vivs.

I think pretty much any vendor on the DB list, if you namedrop dendroboard, they will take really good care of you as they know that we talk to each other and want good reccomendations.


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

Micheal's bromiliads, 1/2-full grown plants. Awesome color and most with pups.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love michaels, but for beginner buyers they can be overwhelming.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

frogparty said:


> I love michaels, but for beginner buyers they can be overwhelming.


Just like frogs, gotta do your homework. You can find most if not all plants on his list on the brom photo index fcbs.org. I think Michael has come up with a list over the years of Neos that are viv suitable in terms of size and/or water capacity. He's done many mini hybrids himself many that are excellent viv subjects. Ask him about his Neo. Chubby hybrids. Those stay small and compact and can hold quite a bit of water.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/76171-michaelsbromeliads-com-michael-kiehl-fla.html


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Most people can't even figure out how to order from
Michaels


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^ ?????  what????

ahhh.....Try this 

Michael Kiehl < [email protected] >

Tell him Shawn Harrington sent you, and you would love a Brom package of breeder size or smaller broms suitable for vivarium culture, and that you breed Dart frogs with them.

Michael is very familiar...and helpful...

Try these.....Neo fluminensis, match point, seeing red, melody, malbu, punctatissma x small world , Radiant, Luxerians, fireball x compacta, Wine and Gold, Red planet, Blushing Tiger, Meyendorfii x marble throat


----------



## shehasmoxy (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will check some of those out and look at the vendors lists. I just wanted to make sure to find a vendor that people have had good luck with and had size appropriate broms.


----------

